

Silly cord cutter, you will pay for cable.  - LVB
http://gigaom.com/broadband/silly-cord-cutter-you-will-pay-for-cable-oh-yes/

======
gwillen
I'd like to say "well, that's fine with me; it just means that Hulu will die
and be replaced with something else."

But I guess I should keep in mind that most people _have_ cable, and won't be
deterred by this sort of move; the market of cable-cutters alone might not be
big enough yet to sustain a Hulu replacement. I guess we'll find out.

